# NCE power cab question



## FTWingRiders (Jan 13, 2017)

Hello all, I have a question about NCE power cab System. I just bought mine the other day and yesterday I hooked it up to my test track to try with my engines. I've bought a few steam and a couple diesel engines. I was able to program and run them all without issue.

Today I went, for the first time, to a local club I want to join and ran them all fine with my powercab. Lots of fun with a great bunch of guys. Came home tonight and tried them on my track, and suddenly they won't run. I tried to program them again, and now it won't see any cv code from the engines...

Does anybody have an idea of what might have changed?

Thanks! 
Forrest


----------



## thysell (Jun 8, 2013)

Which cable did you use to connect to the club layout?
Hopefully the coiled "phone" cord.
Which cable are you using when connecting to your test track?
Need to use the wide flat one when powering your test track otherwise power cab won't power up. Can't remember if you need to plug the flat wire into the left socket on the small panel?
Did you break a wire to the test track?
Does the power cab light up?


----------



## FTWingRiders (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey, sorry I forgot to add the details..

Yes, I used the flat cord in the left connector at home, and the coil cord at the club. Came home and The power cab works fine, but doesn't see the engine on the track at all, even when I try to program it again. 

Also now there is no light on the small panel.. is there a way to reset it? Nothing in the book talks about that.

It's weird, as it worked perfectly yesterday, I unplugged the power and the cab, used it at the club fine, then came home and just plugged it back in and it doesn't see any of the 4 engines now... 

I'm a noob, but that doesn't make sense to me...lol

Thanks for the help!!
Forrest


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

That's a strange one. It appears you've done everything correctly. If the red light on the panel is not alight you have no power and or connectivity with your cab. Check you PS is giving an output. If your Powercab is not 'seeing' any of your locos it doesn't have a connection to the track. Try pushing the enter button several times to clear anything used at the club. Were you using consists at the club? These need to be cleared before operating your own trains.

Other than that I don't have anything else. Best thing is to send an email to NCE and ask their advice.

Apparently your Cab must have a separate address to operate with multiple command stations. So if you were using it down at the club they may have given your unit a different address to operate with their station. Default is 02. Resetting is on P14 of the manual. Just a thought. If you were using it as just a throttle this may not apply.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> Apparently your Cab must have a separate address to operate with multiple command stations. So if you were using it down at the club they may have given your unit a different address to operate with their station. Default is 02. Resetting is on P14 of the manual. Just a thought. If you were using it as just a throttle this may not apply.


I think I had the same problem when I returned from the club after it was assigned a cab number on the club. I did something to make it work on my layout and it worked fine on both afterwards.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

First check all your connections. You using the flat cable?? If all of that is ok then you can reset the cab to factory defaults by going here(This will wipe out everything you have set in the cab) So you would have to start over.
https://ncedcc.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/201251979-Reset-Powercab-to-factory-defaults

Yes I had to reset mine a couple of times now.


----------



## FTWingRiders (Jan 13, 2017)

Well.. spent some time on it today.. figured out its seems to be a faulty power cord or panel. It was kind of a sloppy connection in the back of the panel, but I could get the power cab to light up and function but no power to the tracks. Couldn't get anything on the meter, even at the panel output. Then it worked for a few minutes, but then when I wasn't touching anything while a train was running.. it died. Finally the power cab screen just flashed on and off.. must be a faulty panel, is my guess.

Like to believe it's just my luck, as Ive heard good things about NCE.. between on line and the fact that the club uses the system.. My store where I bought it isn't open until Tuesday.. not sure whether to wait until then or try to contact NCE directly..

Thanks for all your help!
Forrest


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

FTWingRiders said:


> Well.. spent some time on it today.. figured out its seems to be a faulty power cord or panel. It was kind of a sloppy connection in the back of the panel, but I could get the power cab to light up and function but no power to the tracks. Couldn't get anything on the meter, even at the panel output. Then it worked for a few minutes, but then when I wasn't touching anything while a train was running.. it died. Finally the power cab screen just flashed on and off.. must be a faulty panel, is my guess.
> 
> Like to believe it's just my luck, as Ive heard good things about NCE.. between on line and the fact that the club uses the system.. My store where I bought it isn't open until Tuesday.. not sure whether to wait until then or try to contact NCE directly..
> 
> ...


You say the screen was flashing on and off? This is often a sign of a short. The unit will shut itself down and reboot if there is any short detected. Check for metal tools laying across the rails etc. Also make sure all of the wires are tightly connected.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

It could also be a loose solder connection on the panel.


----------



## FTWingRiders (Jan 13, 2017)

First, a BIG thank you for everyones input and suggestions!!

I'm sorry I forgot to let everyone know the resolution..I took it back to the LHS I bought from, he first "suggested" I was using it wrong. Well, I'm the kind of guy that always reads the instructions.. even on things I don't need it, so I told him exactly how I ran it, (which was just like how the book told me too). So he takes it over to his test track, and low and behold, it did exactly what I told him it was doing.. Power to the cab, but nothing to the track.

So after watching him try a new cab, new power cord, and new board for a while, he finally admits the board must be bad. The kicker was he had to try two boards, as the first one he tried did the same thing!! So I just smile and agree. It seems reasonable that there could be bad board or two from the manufacturer, no sweat.. I've heard good things about NCE and wasn't too worried. Hopefully there wasn't a huge batch of questionable circuit boards out there.. He's going to contact NCE and see what they say.

He replaced the board, no charge and with a smile, since I ordered 2 BLI GE C30-7 with paragon 3! LOL!! (I need to stay out of that place..)..

So far so good.. its working as it should! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

FTWingRiders said:


> First, a BIG thank you for everyones input and suggestions!!
> 
> I'm sorry I forgot to let everyone know the resolution..I took it back to the LHS I bought from, he first "suggested" I was using it wrong. Well, I'm the kind of guy that always reads the instructions.. even on things I don't need it, so I told him exactly how I ran it, (which was just like how the book told me too). So he takes it over to his test track, and low and behold, it did exactly what I told him it was doing.. Power to the cab, but nothing to the track.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you have it all worked out. I just want to say, I have a power cab too.I've had it for 2 years now, and I absolutely LOVE IT! in my eyes there more than awsome for what you get for your money..


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Also glad you got it sorted. I had one too but it was spoiled by a domestic wiring fault, wish I had it back.
As Alaska says for the money its a bit of a bargain.


----------



## ClarkW (Mar 14, 2017)

*Simple error?*

Forrest, is there any chance you brought home a different power cab than your new one you took along?


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

FTWingRiders said:


> Hey, sorry I forgot to add the details..
> 
> Yes, I used the flat cord in the left connector at home, and the coil cord at the club. Came home and The power cab works fine, but doesn't see the engine on the track at all, even when I try to program it again.
> 
> Also now there is no light on the small panel.. is there a way to reset it? Nothing in the book talks about that.


I have had two NCE items go bad. One was a USB adapter and the other a Panel. I am surprised that I had two in the matter of one month and both were new. I will say that Ed Wilson of NCE Tech Support is good to work with and is quite knowledgeable. A good man!


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

I would say you just had a bit of bad luck...I've had my Powercab for about 10 years..absolutely no problems at all. My club bought a Power cab about 8 years ago and upgraded it with a booster for more power...we have about 10 panels on the layout...never had a problem with any of the NCE bits. And its a large exhibition layout that gets broken down and re-assembled at least twice a year.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Genetk44 said:


> I would say you just had a bit of bad luck...I've had my Powercab for about 10 years..absolutely no problems at all. My club bought a Power cab about 8 years ago and upgraded it with a booster for more power...we have about 10 panels on the layout...never had a problem with any of the NCE bits. And its a large exhibition layout that gets broken down and re-assembled at least twice a year.


I will say, that depending on my limited experience and small layout, that I am really *happy* with the choice that I made for the NCE PowerCab. I didn't mean to disparage NCE only to point out that a panel can go bad. NCE customer service is good.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I will say, that depending on my limited experience and small layout, that I am really *happy* with the choice that I made for the NCE PowerCab. I didn't mean to disparage NCE only to point out that a panel can go bad. NCE customer service is good.


I didn't get the impression that you were disparaging NCE, far from it....


----------



## FTWingRiders (Jan 13, 2017)

ClarkW said:


> Forrest, is there any chance you brought home a different power cab than your new one you took along?


Hey Clark... I don't think so... I was very watchful during his testing, just to be sure of what was working or not. 

So far everything has worked great. I'm very happy with the NCE.. the club I recently joined runs the NCE system, and has without issue for quite some time so when they recommended it, I didn't hesitate. I understand that any system can have parts go bad, it's the service after the sale that matters, and so far that's been nothing but good!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

